# Twinkle



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

just totally in love.............. 





































10 weeks tomorrow and embedded on my heart!!!!! xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah lovely pics! - love the 2nd one - and your daughter looks very happy! What mix is she?


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

all my kids adore her, and i think its mutual  both her parents were cockapoos - mum from a toy poodle, and dad from a standard  x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Lovely photos she looks gorgeous
Val


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Cute pictures!! And I love the name Twinkle  In the last picture she is sleeping just how my Scarlett sleeps - I could look at her all day lol


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow great 'action' shot and the last photo of her is just to die for, what a gorgeous girl she is!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## LisaVonH (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks everyone  she's a beautiful, fluffly ball of trouble - and we love her  xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

LisaVonH said:


> all my kids adore her, and i think its mutual  both her parents were cockapoos - mum from a toy poodle, and dad from a standard  x


You answered my question before I asked it ... I was going to ask what mix is Twinkle, as her coat is amazing ... I thought she maybe a F1B mix ... and was just about to change my future breeding plan ha ha ha  .. shes an F2  

She is beautiful .. I bet her coat is so soft too ... lovely pics xxx


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

What a sweetie pie! Love her name, she even looks like she has a sparkly personality.


----------

